# Spray on Rust Converter?



## delta0

Is there a spray on rust converter available on the market? I would love to just soak the entire underside of the car with rust converter.


----------



## josje

Fluid Film NAS


----------



## macca666

josje said:


> Fluid Film NAS


I had never heard of this so had a Google. Is this not more like a protector than converter?

I use hydrate80 from BiltHamber which I really like however it's brush on rather than spray on.

To the OP to confirm I assume it's a converter you're looking for rather than the likes of a underbody wax type product.


----------



## delta0

macca666 said:


> I had never heard of this so had a Google. Is this not more like a protector than converter?
> 
> I use hydrate80 from BiltHamber which I really like however it's brush on rather than spray on.
> 
> To the OP to confirm I assume it's a converter you're looking for rather than the likes of a underbody wax type product.


Definitely a converter. I usually use Dynax UB for the final coating.

I've found Por 15 Metal Prep. This looks like a good start for converting rust on the underbody.


----------



## macca666

delta0 said:


> Definitely a converter. I usually use Dynax UB for the final coating.
> 
> I've found Por 15 Metal Prep. This looks like a good start for converting rust on the underbody.


Eastwood do a rust encapsulator which might be an option as well. I'd think you'll be extortionate for a converter as i think they all come in smaller sizes as they're not designed for large areas.

Edit: just looked at the Por 15 metal prep looks decent and would serve your purpose. Only thing is think is that your underside would need to be taken back to bare metal if its not already.


----------



## josje

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fluid+film


----------



## Ratz

Dinitrol RC900.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

This stuff is good

https://fertan.com/rustconverter/

Also see www.fertan.co.uk


----------

